# Problem with eyes



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your vet didn't recognize ectropion?!?! Sorry Im rather surprised...

Google images for canine ectropion - you will see examples of the condition. 
Then call your breeder and let them know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definitely get a new vet and get to a veterinary opthomologist.


----------



## Joana (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I've searched ectropion on the internet and it definitely seems to fit. This has happened only once before (about a year ago) and disappeared by itself after a few days. Then Gaspar was perfectly fine until yesterday when it happened again.
If it really is ectropion, does it make sense that the condition would go away just like that (no treatment at all) and come back only occasionally? I'm confused...

P.S.I have to say we're not happy with our current vet!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Joana said:


> Thanks for your help. I've searched ectropion on the internet and it definitely seems to fit. This has happened only once before (about a year ago) and disappeared by itself after a few days. Then Gaspar was perfectly fine until yesterday when it happened again.
> If it really is ectropion, does it make sense that the condition would go away just like that (no treatment at all) and come back only occasionally? I'm confused...
> 
> P.S.I have to say we're not happy with our current vet!!!


Could be. 

My guy sometimes has ectropion when he's tired or uber relaxed. But it's not that extreme though. I would definitely check with a different vet and see a specialist. 

Does that whole side of the face sag that you've noticed?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im not a vet and don't play one on TV - It certainly could be some other issue affecting the muscles of the eyelid, but you _STILL_ have every right to be disappointed in your vet...heck even if he wasn't quite sure...he could have said that he was going to do some research and get back to you! In this day and age - vets around the world have TONS of resources for gathering information and can consult with specialists near and far via the internet.


----------



## Joana (Apr 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> Does that whole side of the face sag that you've noticed?


Thanks for your reply. The only noticeable difference is his eyelid... You're right, I've seen it happen when he's very relaxed, almost falling asleep and didn't think much of it because it disappears right away. This time it's different, it happened several times during the day, that's what worried me.


----------



## Joana (Apr 18, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> Im not a vet and don't play one on TV - It certainly could be some other issue affecting the muscles of the eyelid, but you _STILL_ have every right to be disappointed in your vet...heck even if he wasn't quite sure...he could have said that he was going to do some research and get back to you! In this day and age - vets around the world have TONS of resources for gathering information and can consult with specialists near and far via the internet.


You're absolutely right, Gaspar has a crappy vet! We're moving to another city in a few weeks and the problem is solved by itself, we're going to get another vet closer to home.
The internet proved to be more helpful to me and my Golden than our vet  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Joana (Apr 18, 2009)

Just an update - Gaspar is just fine! His eye returned to normal the following day.
Thanks for all the help and explanations, soooo much better than his vet


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

If he is an older dog he could be developing Horners syndrome where the eye will drop although this is normally present for a few weeks and the condition will eventually resolve by itself. Annef


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Is ectropion a common eye problen for Goldens? I knew entrpion was. I aslo saw that ectropion was common with senile dogs that lose muscle tone. I would keep an eye on this and next time it happens get to a better vet quick to be sure of what is really going on. Good luck with your boy.


----------

